# Huguenot, NY article



## JBI (Oct 21, 2009)

Occasionally, from tragedy rises positive action. I have not seen or heard anymore about the cause of the deadly fire a few weeks ago, but I saw this in yesterdays paper and wanted to post it here. (see Jeff, sometimes I remember what I said/did yesterday!     )

*Red Cross, fire department to host emergency seminar in Huguenot*

By Keith Goldberg

Posted: October 20, 2009 - 2:00 AM

HUGUENOT — The American Red Cross of Greater New York and the Huguenot Fire Department are hosting a seminar on family preparedness in emergencies.

The seminar is from 7 to 8:30 p.m. Wednesday at the fire department social hall on Route 209.

kgoldberg@th-record.com


----------

